# my beautiful Seren Grace



## louise1302

my first princess after 5 sons my beautiful Seren Grace was born sleeping on 11/05/2013 at 24 weeks 3 days

i got up on thursday 9th of may thinking she wasnt being as active as she had been i got the odd little poke and at first assumed her postition had changed. through the day i tried all the tricks to get her moving along with listening to her hb on the doppler

her hb was mostly around 160 but at one point around lunchtime it went down to 95. i tried to pretend id misheard or heard mine but after 5 children before i know the difference. i went to the lo and tried again and it was back to 160

i got more and more worried so called triage who asked me to nip up but not to rush as they were busy and baby was most likely just hiding
at triage they couldnt find her with a handheld doppler so they called the doc to bring a scanner. doc said sarcastically theres the hb and pointed at a realy grainy screen. i couldnt see a hb or her moving but just cried with relief

they send me home and i tried again with my home doppler as id never failed to find her from 9 weeks pregnant and nothing. for 6 hours i drove myself insane looking for her. eventually i called triage back and lied and told them i had pain. i didnt but i knew they wouldnt see me. i went back they did swabs and told me they werent checking on her again as theyd done it already and would keep me in for a proper scan in the morning to check she wasnt distressed

i was sent to the ward next to a woman being induced and constantly on the monitor and hearing her babys hb killed me this was 6am. at 12:20 they took me for the scan that was about to change my life the looked for a few mins and then the awful words " im so sorry"

Seren was born the night after via induction my labour was only an hour and she is just so perfect. my blonde perfectly formed little beauty weighed 1lb 6oz

i spent 2 pecious days in the hospital with her holding and singing to her, doing moulds of her feet and allowing the special people in my life to meet her but now im home and im torn apart

why my princess the baby giorl id longed for for so long the first girl in my family for 40 years how do i get through this


----------



## FlowerFairy

Louise, so very sorry. I bet she was absolutely beautiful. My thoughts with you as always. RIP Princess Seren Grace xxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know how you feel, the only difference is I had 3 boys. At 40 I got pregnant by accident and it was my Ava Sofia :cloud9: I was so excited I could not believe I was having a girl. My boys were 21, 19 and 12 so Ava was a big surprise. At 22 weeks there was no heartbeat. I gave birth to her in my home went to the hospital held her and we buried her on 3-11-2011. My heart still aches everyday for her ..

I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Seren Grace, it is just devastating .

I feel like that to I longed for my girl and didn't even try and I got pregnant finally had her and then she is taken :cry::cry: it is an ache that never leaves.

Be gentle on yourself, if you ever need to talk about anything anytime I am always here no matter what..

I am so very sorry, Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottelotte

I am so so sorry. I'm sure your little lady was absolutely beautiful just like her beautiful name. 

You will get through this, you will never be the same again, but you will get through this. Take each day as it comes, and don't push yourself too hard. Be gentle on yourself. 

Fly high precious Seren 

Xx


----------



## Ali33

I am so sorry for your loss. I delivered my sleeping angel Aidan on 5/10/2013. I was 24 weeks and 2 days. You will definitely get through this, but your life will not be the same. I have strong faith that we will see our angels again. You can PM me if you need anyone to talk to. I am here for you as I am sure are a lot of others. We are all here to support each other. Fly high beautiful angel, comfort your mommy and let her know that all will be ok. *hugs*


----------



## needshelp

Soo sorry for your loss...love her name! It's beautiful! I can relate to your pain. It a minute, our lives have changed forever!!!:hugs:


----------



## sunflower82

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## karlilay

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Seren. I keep seeing her name pop up on my FB and just he name radiates beauty. I bet she is absolutely breathtaking.
Thinking of you, and your baby girl <3


----------



## sara8100

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too lost my girl at 20 weeks. Was my first girl after three boys. Was the first girl in the whole family. Have they given you any answers at all yet xx


----------



## AP

Louise I am so so sorry <3 :hugs: Fly high Princess <3


----------



## gnomette

I am so sorry xx please be gentle on yourself sending a massive hug xx


----------



## louise1302

No answers :( her post mortem is now so just waiting I'm desperate to see her again


----------



## apple_sauce

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Naya69

im so very sorry to hear this theres no way of getting over something like this you will never get over it but in time you will find it easier to cope with when i had a mc, me and my partner went out and planted a tree in our babies memory it gave me a little comfort watching it get big and bud. all you need right now is someone who will be there for you so you can talk i do hope you have that and i wish you all the best for the future xxxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So very sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## sophxx

So sorry rip x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So sorry for your loss louise and how you were treated :( xxxx fly high Seren xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

so sorry for your loss Louise. RIP Seren <3 x


----------



## Fraggles

So sorry Louise xxx


----------



## babycrazy1706

SO very sorry for your loss
its so very unfair
rest in peace precious little angel . Xx


----------



## Tasha

:( you know how sorry I am about Seren growing her wings. My heart aches for you and I wish I could give you a massive hug. Lots of love Louise

<3 Seren <3


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm so sorry :cry: Seren Grace is a beautiful name...perfect for your beautiful baby. I hope you get the answers you need. I'm so sorry you're going through this x x x x


----------



## Hayley90

Sending you so much love Louise, lots of floaty kisses to beautiful Seren xxxxx


----------



## netty

i'm so sorry
:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

:hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## isil

thinking of you xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## nickyb

I'm so sorry life is so cruel there aren't words to make u feel better i know, one day your souls will be reunited godbless u and your angel xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

im so sorry honey my heart aches for you , you know i am always here for you no matter what , when i lost paul at 24+3 my heart broken into so many bits he was my first pregnancy i didnt think things like this happened i was only 19 even tho it was 10 years ago the pains got abit gentler but it never goes away :( xxx


----------



## Sunshine.

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter x


----------

